# Ohio River bluect my biggest this year



## Cw606 (Apr 1, 2012)

Caught this the other day dont know how much it weighed. Caught it around 2pm on a small 2 inch blue gill.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice blue man


----------



## thecatman (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice cat!


----------



## backupbait (Nov 4, 2010)

Congrats on the nice Blue!!


----------



## dggams (Apr 18, 2012)

I caught a 10lb channel 5/9 at the end of Madision Ave KY side from shore. Water was hi couldn't drive my car but so far down.


----------

